# What shampoo you using this summer?



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

<did someone mention shampoo?> Hi Ross :wave::lol: 

Just wondering what shampoo people are using then. Most people rave on about BTBM, but whats the next fashionable DW shampoo?

I had been using the Nanolex shampoo which is VERY good, but i decided to buy some FK#1016 and FK#218 as i hadnt used them before (i love FK products), and i needed some shampoo for friends and families cars etc...

Anyway, i find that adding about 50-60ml of FK#1016 poly wash wax is just as nice to use as the nanolex! It rinses almost as well to! It does say to add a lot more shampoo mix to the bucket but it really isnt needed, a big thumbs up from me...

So, what are you using?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Glossworkz or DG901 for weekend wash, ONR for a midweek wash after work in the evening. :thumb:


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

BTBM  or Zaino Z-7


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought BTBM yesterday at the Fast Show to try this summer. I'm actually excited about using it :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Duragloss 901 and ONR in use over the summer here :thumb:


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Megs 62, and ONR for quick washes.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know if it's really good, but I know it's not bad.
This is my first "better" shampoo, and going to use it until I run out of it.

- Carlack68 Shampoo


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I got a couple of bottles of the 1016 a while back, very good stuff.

I also really rate the Einszett Pearls, especially the yellow stuff - smells fantastic just wish they did it in bigger sizes.

Be interested to see what comes up on this thread as I could do with some more and whilst I keep reading good things about BTBM something just doesn't sit right with me about paying £16 for a bottle of shampoo.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Welllll, this summer I shall be using the Simonez shampoo that I got from asda for a quid, sod paying 9 quid plus postage for 250mm of BTBM, it ain't THAT good!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Carlacks is my favourite, prefer it over BTBM actually :thumb: Definitely worth getting and something not many people use :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CG maxi suds II
Bilt hamber auto wash
got a sample of CG glossworkz too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> I got a couple of bottles of the 1016 a while back, very good stuff.
> 
> I also really rate the Einszett Pearls, especially the yellow stuff - smells fantastic just wish they did it in bigger sizes.
> 
> Be interested to see what comes up on this thread as I could do with some more and whilst I keep reading good things about BTBM something just doesn't sit right with me about paying £16 for a bottle of shampoo.


lol £16 is still cheap compared to SV's one at £40 a bottle for 250ml!! :lol:
or £80 for the big one :lol:

i havent used the dodo shampoo's yet.. quite interested in the SN one..


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> lol £16 is still cheap compared to SV's one at £40 a bottle for 250ml!! :lol:
> or £80 for the big one :lol:
> 
> i havent used the dodo shampoo's yet.. quite interested in the SN one..


That's very true, and I would love to try some of the more expensive ones to see if they're worth the money, I'd just sooner someone else paid for them 

I always think of "Peckham Spring" and wonder just how many of these products are truly individual vs. an OEM product with either Brand A smell added or Brand B smell added.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

BTBM and Supernatural shampoo depending on my mood!

Might get some z7 or CG CWG to try as well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just what I have BTBM and Sour power mainly.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

z7 and nanolex mix for me


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be using Born to be mild, the same bottle as last year. Its lasting for ages :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> I always think of "Peckham Spring" and wonder just how many of these products are truly individual vs. an OEM product with either Brand A smell added or Brand B smell added.


I know what you mean:lol:

I sometimes think that there is probably a massive gloop factory somewhere in the world, that makes gloop of different colours/viscosity/fragrance etc. And all the shampoo, soap and car care companies just say "we'll have 100,00 litres of white thick gloop, make it smell like lemons and pour it into our bottles" etc.

And all us joe public think were getting something unique. Call me synical:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dodo BTBM or SN or zaino z7 

Just the usual actually!

:thumb:


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

DoDo BTBM and Britemax CleanMax.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got about bloody ten types and still don't have a clear favourite. It changes each time I swap about.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Zymol for me.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BTBM or Z7 for me.


----------



## sava001006 (Oct 5, 2009)

megs gold class for me, ive always wanted to try it


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm using the Britemax Cleanmax at the moment, for me it matches all the good points of BTBM, but is around half the price!! I use 15ml in 10 litres and its got excellent cleaning ability and very free rinsing. VFM is a serious plus point with this shampoo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bruceyboy said:


> I'm using the Britemax Cleanmax at the moment, for me it matches all the good points of BTBM, but is around half the price!! I use 15ml in 10 litres and its got excellent cleaning ability and very free rinsing. VFM is a serious plus point with this shampoo.


Agree completely, it's a superb shampoo, massively overlooked.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

toomanycitroens said:


> Zymol for me.


Which one, the 6.99 auto wash one from halfords or clear bathe at £26


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Now my BTBM has run out i am using Lusso auto bathe, only used a couple of times so far but very impressed.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Btbm for me only just opened a new bottle its fantastic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

BTBM for me..but I have many others; Megs gold class,Shampoo plus,Hyperwash,Zaino,Wolfgang,Cg maxi suds,3M,Poorboys,Sonax,Wurth,E1...and all of them are very good..


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

sava001006 said:


> megs gold class for me, ive always wanted to try it


I really like this shampoo smells awesome m8


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ONR or my go to; http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_226.html


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Is autoglym shampoo any good? I'm after a new bottle of something quite affordable and this seems fairly cheap on amazon.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

z7 for the body and sour power on wheels without a doubt


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

seems to be the same favourites again this year then. Keep them coming though, good to see what people use.

One shampoo i really want to try is the britemax one some of you have mentioned, i wouldnt mind trying all the britemax products saying that though as i havent used any yet


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Britemax

It's very slick, produces lots of suds, allowing a lambs mitt to glide over the paintwork with ease. 

I also used it mixed with snow foam as a pre-prep stage for washing and it produced a nice thick foam that clung to the car.

The shampoo itself produces a lovely smell, has great cleaning power, ph balanced & doesn't remove any existing wax according to the blurb.

Not sure what I'm gonna do with my half a tub of megs hyper wash, coz I'm sticking with the britemax shampoo.

Hope that helps


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^ sounds good, everyone that has used it rates it a lot, even more than BTBM usually which is a DW fave! 

Just use the hyperwash in the snow lance and the britemax in the bucket


----------



## bluey59 (Dec 5, 2008)

Has to be zymol for me, great smell, lathers well and lasts ages :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Is autoglym shampoo any good? I'm after a new bottle of something quite affordable and this seems fairly cheap on amazon.


I got a 2.5l bottle off there.

It's alright, can't argue with it really. It smells lovely, foams nicely and it lubricates well. It's pretty good for the price.

I use the above, Hyperwash or mainly BTBM.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to use AG, then I saw Zymöl Auto Wash (not clear Auto Bathe) for 6.99 in Halfords. Currently I prefer that over AG. I'm yet to try dodo, which I will be doing soon.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

big ben said:


> ^ sounds good, everyone that has used it rates it a lot, even more than BTBM usually which is a DW fave!
> 
> Just use the hyperwash in the snow lance and the britemax in the bucket


Cheers buddy thanks for the tips (I've been told on a couple of occasions that the megs hyper wash is not so kind to wax and I should use megs shampoo plus as an alternative) ho hum


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Gonna go against the trend...

Megs Gold Class, Love this stuff


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Well damn you all, I now have some Britemax Cleanmax, Zaino Z7, and some Dodo Supernatural on the way - that should be me stocked up for the year.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I have tried a few, still have about 10, but my all time fave is britemax, very slick, smells nice, cleans very well and not to expensive and only 30ml per 20ltrs bucket. I love it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He he - all the britemax shampoo users have finally found their voices - joking aside it's a stunning product for the price and it gives a deep ONR type shine to your paintwork - did I mention the smell? ......mmmmmm


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Where you all getting your Britemax shampoo from please?


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

gerz1873 said:


> I really like this shampoo smells awesome m8


The smell is AMAZING. It is the main reason I use it! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

BTBM use it in the summer, winter, and every other season......my fav shampoo.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

How many washes are people getting out of the 500ml btbm shampoo bottles? Seems a bit more expensive than other shampoos, so if I was to consider it, want to make sure it's genuinely worth that little bit extra.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Where you all getting your Britemax shampoo from please?


Hi - I picked it up from the good folks at shinearama.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=BRI-CLEANMAX-32


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Victoria wax super soap for me. I'm liking all the Vics products actually! Their QD is an absolute winner!

I'm going to try either lusso or btbm next.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Megs Ultimate wash & wax, part of a lovely 3 for 2 @ Halfords - yet to try. was using Simoniz car shampoo, however i thought it harsh for a weekly wash. prior to claying or waxing yes.
david


----------



## TomH01 (Apr 10, 2009)

Duragloss 901 for me, same as last summer :thumb:


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Chemical Guys Citrus wash


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

hi all
lusso auto bathe,great stuff,amazing smell


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I need to stop checking this thread out. I like BTBM and the Hyperwash and AG BS&C.

Do. Not. Need........more.:lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Used to be CG Citrus but currently using Megs Gold Class (from the Halfords 3 for 2) and very impressed.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Im using AG BSC, CG CW&G, Glossworkz & Blackfire SC.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lusso Autobathe :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Britemax certainly getting a lot more mention this year, it sounds the perfect shampoo... must resist! :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

big ben said:


> Britemax certainly getting a lot more mention this year, it sounds the perfect shampoo... must resist! :lol:


Life's too short to resist temptations :lol::thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

BTBM or SN.


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

TomH01 said:


> Duragloss 901 for me, same as last summer :thumb:


Me too, great stuff, well pleased with the results!


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Found my love for Meguiars NXT wash again, tried CWG and BTBM but nothing beats NXT for sheer slippery goodness and smells good plus its cheaper.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Aeroandy said:


> Chemical Guys Citrus wash


Defo what I'll be using :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the herbal essence range they smell so great and leave your hair with a nice glossy finish hahaha sorry just couldn't resist!! 

Zymol auto wash is what im currently using at the moment which gives decent suds but only with warm water, use hot and it isn't effective. The shine is great also. Once it has ran out I shall be trying CG maxi suds just as I like to try new products and waste money  

Elliott.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just ordered some durogloss 901 after some good reviews on here. Will i be impressed?


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im going to try Meguiars gold shampoo and conditioner  or Meguiars NXT generation not sure which is best ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

thehulk2002 said:


> Im going to try Meguiars gold shampoo and conditioner  or Meguiars NXT generation not sure which is best ? :tumbleweed:


Well I know this isn't really a good comparison but I never really liked the NXT shampoo but the guy I work with loves the Gold class one. I use Dodo Juice BTBM and it is a cracking product :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

BTBM and ONR (i'm already scared)

Got a lot of pre-wash cleaners to trial this year aswell for major washing.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

gally said:


> BTBM and ONR (i'm already scared)


I'm guessing you mean about using the ONR ? I've been mulling this over for months and it makes so much sense but for some reason I've not got round to buying it. After the picutes and reviews I've seen on here it seems perfect for a "slighty" grubby car that wouldnt justify the whole snow foam TBM deal ?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Pretty much why I bought it. I would only use it on my own car but it's pretty ideal once I get the hang of it.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

DG 901 and BTBM with the DG my favourite, gave a better finish side by side on my car than BTBM


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Been using carlack shampoo but recently bought the sonus shampoo only did one wash with this though and it seemed pretty good. Not tons of suds but did what it was supposed to do.

I'm not really a fan of buying expensive shampoos.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Thinking in larger sizes, is megs shampoo plus any good? Will it strip wax?

Thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Not in the recommended dilution.

oops, yes it's good and good value too. Not great, but certainly good.


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

BTBM this summer for me


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Glossworkz for me this summer!


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

After reading all these I'm torn between trying Britemax and BTBM, both would be for the first time.

I promised myself I wouldn't spend anymore money before this month's payday, joining DW was the most costly thing I have ever done :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't used Britemax but I think you wouldnt feel let down by either of them :thumb:


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

i used some raceglaze wash and wax on my parents car at the weekend and it was realy good, found it provided plenty lubrication too


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A mixture of Dodo BTBM, Sour Power, Supernatural and ONR for me. I might have to go and get a bottle of the Zymol as i love the smell! :lol:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> How many washes are people getting out of the 500ml btbm shampoo bottles? Seems a bit more expensive than other shampoos, so if I was to consider it, want to make sure it's genuinely worth that little bit extra.


I used 10ml per 10L it was about right.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Rust.Bucket said:


> How many washes are people getting out of the 500ml btbm shampoo bottles? Seems a bit more expensive than other shampoos, so if I was to consider it, want to make sure it's genuinely worth that little bit extra.


From my 500ml bottle I worked out that its costing me about 51p per wash (35 - 40 washes) and I'm happy to pay that for what I think is such a good product. If I tried I could get away with less product and water making it last even longer !


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash n Gloss

Got loads of others, but always end up going back to this stuff.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

As I have collected alot of shampoos this winter, I will be using mainly these:

Swissvax Carbath
Chem Guys Glossworkz
Chem Guys CWG
3M carwash
Dodo wax safe wash (and just ordered a bottle of BTBM)


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ONR currently for me (it has its place in a routine for me) and an undecided as yet 2BM product. Used last of Espuma Astro.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> BTBM and ONR (i'm already scared)....


I'll hold your hand if your scared :lol:

ONR fans Unite and stand tall


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Using Lusso and it's mint!


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

going to go bak to Zymol again this summer. Tried megs gold class and didn't get on with it. Btbm is too expensive for the amount:wave:


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still using my 1 litre bottle of Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Chemical Guys Glossworkz for me an absolutly stonkig shampoo leaving a great finish and as it dilutes down so well (cap full in a 25l bucket) its great value for money i find


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Auto finesse lather or dodo BTBM. ONR when I can get away with it:thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Got the Wolf Chemicals White Satin to try out this weekend.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Zaino Z7 at the moment, love the stuff. Really nice finish.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Chemical Guys - Citrus wash and gloss.

It'll beyond 2012 I think.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Chemical Guys Glossworkz for me an absolutly stonkig shampoo leaving a great finish and as it dilutes down so well (cap full in a 25l bucket) its great value for money i find


Has to be one of my least favored shampoo's I don't get the hype about it at all.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I have four car shampoo's now. Dodo juice born to be mild, Zymol clear, Zaino Z7 and this week I bought Chemical Guy's Glossworks. 

Really need to curb my obsession with shampoo's, sealants, waxes, wheel cleaners.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used tw zipwax last time,might use big orange next time or maybe megs nxt.We'll see.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Maxi suds again for me but I fancy a change might go for gloss works


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Need to try the Nanolex Shampoo 

But right now i'm stuck with Maxi Suds II. Wanna try glossworkz but didn't receive my sample


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Update to say, I will be trying Auto Finnese Lather 

http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/products-page/wash-products/lather-shampoo/

Seen it getting some good reviews in the Studio Details.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

PB super slick and suds, Gloss-it gloss shampoo, CG cwg, CG bw+w, Dodo btbm, AG bsc, and Megs hyperwash for snow foaming. I find all of these really good,::detailer:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Im loving Dodo btbm at the min, i think its a fantastic shampoo for the price


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolfgang Auto Bathe :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> Update to say, I will be trying Auto Finnese Lather
> 
> http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/products-page/wash-products/lather-shampoo/
> 
> Seen it getting some good reviews in the Studio Details.


Thats very good! We'll have that up on our site very soon after testing the range I was really impressed with their quality.

Tim


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Moved back onto Megs soft gel wash.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Duragloss all the way all the time !
:thumb:


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

James_M said:


> Im loving Dodo btbm at the min, i think its a fantastic shampoo for the price


+1 for BTBM i love the stuff


----------



## Hackett (May 3, 2011)

DG 901 for me. It smells awesome. I keep using it over BTBM. AG BSC is also a great shampoo although not as sudsy.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lately I've been using ONR due to the sand & pollen sitting on the car - I forgot how good the stuff was.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ksher (May 2, 2011)

I use zymol auto wash. It gives more foam than BMW shampoo.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Meguiars gold class car shampoo or the ultimate wax and wax.


----------

